# Asteri



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

The Liberian flagged *ASTERI* passing Tilbury on the River Thames. Does anyone have any information about this vessel?


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Bob S said:


> The Liberian flagged *ASTERI* passing Tilbury on the River Thames. Does anyone have any information about this vessel?


Looks like a converted T2 tanker.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Fairfield,

My thoughts also. There are some good T2 sites on the net that list all the buildings and changes of name but *ASTERI* doesn't appear anywhere.
Saw a T2 still in service moored in Galveston, Texas back in '02, the *MARINE DUVAL * built in '44. Just looked in the latest Lloyds and she's no longer listed so I suppose she's gone now. I will post it when I get the time.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Starting this thread encouraged me to try and find the history of the *ASTERI*. She was a tanker conversion into a bulk carrier. Built by the Alabama Dry Dock & Ship Building Company in 1945 as the tanker *DOBYTOWN*, she became *LA MEDE * in 1947, *CELIMENE* in 1948 and *FINISTERRE* in 1961. In 1963, she was converted into a bulk carrier having a new forward section built by Deutsche Werft AG and was renamed *SKOPELOS* and then *ASTERI* in 1965. As such, at 14133 tons gross, she was operated by Astromarine Corporation under the Liberian flag.


----------

